# How do you cut mitres on the end of long components?



## farlsborough (12 Feb 2022)

Next week is the big fitted office build, and so that I can put a bevel on the strip wood supporting some shelves, I’m mitering the ends. Obviously the first cut is no issue, but when they all need to be the same length, any tips on cutting the second mitred end?

I have a mitre saw but unfortunately don’t have the space to set up a stop block.

Is it just a matter of using a sacrificial piece of ply underneath and lining up the long edge mark with where the blade enters? Or is there a cleverer way?


----------

